# Unable to Connect to Logical Disk Manager Service Error in Computer Management



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

I keep seeing the err msg in compmgt.msc (Computer Management) when I go to look @ my diskdrives (I have a new one, larger for data storage now)... 

Anyone ever see this before & have to get around it/fix it?

The ODD part is, the 2 services associated w/ it (Logical Disk Manager & Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service) startup, NO problem in services.msc...

Yet, when I go to use the Disk Management portion of Computer Management, I still cannot get into it to format that new diskdrive I got!

(CompUSA store in my area closed down @ a local mall, & I picked up a Samsung SpinPoint 250gb disk to move files from a WD "Raptor" 74gb I have here which is only 7gb away from being totally full).

So, then I checked the service dependencies & none of them (Plug & Play, + RPC) are turned off either... they are on right away as "Automatic" services when I boot up.

Would the shares on the disks matter here? OR, since I set the Logical Disk Manager 2 services noted above as "MANUAL", do you think setting them to AUTOMATIC on startup might help here??

Thanks... this is "perplexing me" greatly!

APK


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 26, 2006)

Why not give it a try setting them to AUTOMATIC.
Sound like a wierd situation from you again.

Hmm what are you doing over there to your computer?
Dont hurt her, love her


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> Why not give it a try setting them to AUTOMATIC.



That's the first thing I was going to try (set them both to AUTOMATIC just now, lol, & am prepping for reboot - both were set to logon as LOCAL SYSTEM too, so they can do whatever it is they HAVE to do).



bruins004 said:


> Sound like a wierd situation from you again



Always... lol!



bruins004 said:


> Hmm what are you doing over there to your computer? Dont hurt her, love her



Experimenting as usual...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

It wasn't setting the 2 services to AUTOMATIC... 

The ONLY things I can think of @ this point is not shares (can't share something w/ NO drive letter on it lol, yet that is) is:

1.) To set its PERFORMANCE COUNTERS to enabled again (I turn these off, as I am not monitoring them) for ALL things disk.

2.) Check my eventlogs in the SYSTEM & Application category.

3.) Turn on COM+ again (I turn off this & DCOM in my system @ home)



* Brb...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> It wasn't setting the 2 services to AUTOMATIC...
> 
> The ONLY things I can think of @ this point is not shares (can't share something w/ NO drive letter on it lol, yet that is) is:
> 
> ...



Argh!

None of the above worked...



* This is TICKING ME OFF, lol...

APK

P.S.=> Going to try "SAFE MODE" & see what happens... couldn't hurt! apk


----------



## Agility (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you raid it?


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

Agility said:


> Have you raid it?



No, it's in an EXTERNAL USB enclosure, single diskdrive (should have mentioned that earlier) & set as SATA 2 (mobo can handle this, perhaps the USB enclosure can't, so I will eventually pull the disk out & jumper it as SATA 1 & see what happens).

I have gone & turned on ALL of my services (well, not all, but TONS of them I usually keep off OR manual (instead of automatic starting it up)).

SAFE MODE IS NEXT!

APK


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 26, 2006)

I gotta say its kinda funny Alec when you quote yourself...Its like you are having a conversation with yourself lol.  I hope you find out your problem.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> No, it's in an EXTERNAL USB enclosure, single diskdrive (should have mentioned that earlier) & set as SATA 2 (mobo can handle this, perhaps the USB enclosure can't, so I will eventually pull the disk out & jumper it as SATA 1 & see what happens).
> 
> I have gone & turned on ALL of my services (well, not all, but TONS of them I usually keep off OR manual (instead of automatic starting it up)).
> 
> ...




WELL, I'll be an "S.O.B."! I got it... lol, just now!

Apparently, & I am going to record this & BOOKMARK/FAV it in my webbrowsers as "HOW TO FIX LOGICAL DISK MANAGER HASSLES" (lol), it is SOMETHING in my services!

You need THIS list of them running (provided you have them online that is, some OS won't have SOME of these (this is Windows Server 2003) & some are 3rd party & won't matter):







* NO SAFE MODE REQUIRED - THIS FIXED IT, PURELY SERVICES RELATED... oddly, no "dependencies" other than the ones the services need (RPC & Plug n Play) are listed in the 2 services for Logical Disk Management... it's like MS missed (somehow) the fact that there IS other dependencies on other services than what they list!

That list above is PROBABLY "overkill" & it is only a fraction of that list above, but the point is there... with ALL of those active? Logical Disk Manager "gets its act together" again & works!

APK

P.S.=> BRB, with screenshot of services & their startup status needed for this to work, in case anyone else hits this... it is a real you-know-what if you can't get to a disk to format it, lol... so, recording it for everyone's sake! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> I gotta say its kinda funny Alec when you quote yourself...Its like you are having a conversation with yourself lol.  I hope you find out your problem.



EDIT: I also edited dcomcnfg properties to allow EXPLICIT access for the services involved with MY USERNAME, though it is part of a legit Admin group, I added it explicity... don't know if this had ANYTHING to do w/ it, but am adding it for reference here!

I got it, & the disk is formatting as I speak... listed as 100% @ this point now.

(Yes, it is rather "funny", but it helps me record steps & "think out" what the problem MIGHT be)...

* It was REALLY 'ticking me off', because I got SUCH a good deal (imo @ least) for this 250gb drive ($65 U.S. Dollars) I was rather upset I could not even format it because of this service NOT running as it should have... now, I know the way of it to get it working & so does everyone else (or, @ least this much of how to get it running again).

APK

P.S.=> Hopefully, this list will be useful to anyone else that hits a "snag" using diskmgmt.msc & finds it cannot connect... apk


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 26, 2006)

Its seems that HD prices just keep dropping thanx to the TB drives out there.
I am glad that you got it.
This is a good reference in case we need to do this again.
Wierd though that these services arent automatically running.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> Its seems that HD prices just keep dropping thanx to the TB drives out there.



Yes, I was happy about the price for that much space for storage of data mainly...



bruins004 said:


> I am glad that you got it.



Yes, you & I both, lol... & now, because of it? Hopefully now, this thread will function as you & I both stated here, & you next below:



bruins004 said:


> This is a good reference in case we need to do this again.



Exactamundo...



bruins004 said:


> Wierd though that these services arent automatically running.



I cut off a GREAT deal of services, based on their dependencies listings & it appears that for SOME reason? MMC.EXE (microsoft mgt. console - in this case, diskmgmt.msc &/or Computer Management) isn't picking up FULLY on what the Logical Disk Manager 2 services require to BE running fully in their "dependencies" listings.

APK

P.S.=> Sometimes, cutting off services has prices... I do it to conserve memory &/or CPU cycles, BUT, I do it all based on dependencies listed (just as Microsoft's SCW (security configuration wizard)) does!

SCW in Windows Server 2003, an addon you can install, automates a lot of what I used to do manually in that capacity on OLDER Windows NT-based OS'... 

Then,  I go a BIT above & beyond what it does too, for saving memory &/or CPU cycles... but, if testing on my end shows hassles? 

I have to document it, & that is what this thread is about! Just so I & others have ways around it.

I found NO working solutions to this online & tried all the ones I did find (well most all) & now? If anyone hits this again?? They have another reference that actually WORKS, once all other possibles are 'exhausted'... apk


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 26, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> I cut off a GREAT deal of services,



That is why you need to get 2 x 1GB sticks of RAM instead of your 512mb and 2 x 215mb of RAM.
It hurts that you have only 1GB and also you arent running T1 I believe.

With your sw33t setup, you need it.
So go out there now and get it


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> That is why you need to get 2 x 1GB sticks of RAM instead of your 512mb and 2 x 215mb of RAM.
> It hurts that you have only 1GB and also you arent running T1 I believe.
> 
> With your sw33t setup, you need it.
> So go out there now and get it



Well, I place my pagefile.sys onto the FIRST 1gb partition (of 2gb possible on it, the rest has my "%TMP/TEMP%, webbrowser caches, print spooler, command interpreter, logging, & more on it on the 2nd 1gb partition) on my Solid-State Ramdrive disk here, & that makes up for that imo.

AND, will get better/faster, once the DDRDrive X1 releases (faster than my older CENATEK RocketDrive I use, which has PC-133 SDRAM & uses PCI 2.2 bus... the DDRDrive has DDR-400 RAM on it, & uses a faster bus (by FAR) on it in X1 PCI-Express - this WILL be faster, in "bursts modes" if anything).

APK


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 26, 2006)

I hope it does get better b/c that is def. the piece of hardware that would bottleneck your system.
Just out of curiousity why didnt you get new RAM to fit with your system?
Was this bc of your car?
Damn that.......


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> I hope it does get better b/c that is def. the piece of hardware that would bottleneck your system.
> Just out of curiousity why didnt you get new RAM to fit with your system?
> Was this bc of your car?
> Damn that.......



Yup, set me back a "pretty penny" on the automobile repairs... so, all else has to wait (unless I get a SUPER-SWEET DEAL like I did on the diskdrive noted in this thread, TOO good to pass up 250gb SATA 2.0 diskdrive for only $65 U.S. Dollars imo).

APK

P.S.=> For me, cutting off services isn't SO MUCH about RAM usage, but more regarding CPU cycles used... if I am NOT constantly in need of a service running (like diskmgt, I don't require it running all the time, as I am NOT formatting HDD's constantly)? They get turned off, & mainly to NOT waste the CPU CYCLES it takes to run them & thus, that lets other programs & services etc. get MORE cpu time... apk


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 26, 2006)

Do you really need the car....
Just use a bike b/c we all know a computer is more important lol.

Hmmm but my car is pretty important too...
How else would I get to bars.....


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> Do you really need the car....
> Just use a bike b/c we all know a computer is more important lol.
> 
> Hmmm but my car is pretty important too...
> How else would I get to bars.....



Or, to work?



APK


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 26, 2006)

You could always throw the idea of working at home....
As I see most people do that on Fridays (lol).
Which of course is the best and easiest day of work.

Just out of curiousity what do you do Alec?


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> You could always throw the idea of working at home....
> As I see most people do that on Fridays (lol).
> Which of course is the best and easiest day of work.



I do it nearly every day in fact, & have been using it the last year or so on various jobs I contracted for, or even on FULL TIME ones...

Back in 1996, for the Atlanta Olympic & the BellSouth corp., we set them up for it (was considered "radical" back then) & it worked... "The Office of the Future", lol, that took nearly a decade to take imo!



bruins004 said:


> Just out of curiousity what do you do Alec?



See my profile...

APK


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds like your kind of a consultant as well.
Thats what I do.
I love it cause you learn sooo much.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 26, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> Sounds like your kind of a consultant as well.
> Thats what I do.
> I love it cause you learn sooo much.



Exactly: It was advised to me from someone long deceased now (one of my best friend's Dad's, a dual Phd in mathematics & comp. sci. no less) to do that... move around, @ LEAST for 5 years in this trade contracting company-to-company, so you can learn via seeing many ways of doing things in this field ranging from network engineering, to programming & analysis.

APK


----------



## luckyboy (Nov 25, 2009)

HI mates,

Please see if this can help http://windowstechnologist.blogspot.com/2009/11/solved-unable-to-connect-to-logical.html


----------

